# My initial cigars



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

While I'm sitting around on a Sunday afternoon, pondering whether to go outside and smoke (of course I will), I thought I'd share what I've got so far, and let you all see what a cigar collection of someone poor looks like. I joke of course, but I thought I'd share nonetheless. I got fed up with buying singles about a month ago, and bought a humidor, and shortly after, bought enough to fill said humidor. I'm waiting for it to finish seasoning at the moment, and smoking everything I can to clear up some space.

So, with that being said, enjoy!

I guess this would be my... "top shelf"


I love the blue labels, I'll be waiting awhile before I smoke the Beauties.


Some of the Edges


The rest of the Edges


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice! I've been wanting to try the Blue Labels but I think it's just because they look so nice in the pictures...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to try the Blue Labels but I think it's just because they look so nice in the pictures...


I've really enjoyed them so far. I've had 3, and all three had perfect draws, good burns, and nice flavor. I might be just a victim of a good experience, but other people have said the same, and those are hard to beat for the price...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Benjamin Good start so far ... stay on here much longer and you will start sliding down the slope a bit faster. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Benjamin Good start so far ... stay on here much longer and you will start sliding down the slope a bit faster. HAHAHAHAHA


It seems like a dangerous slope, but I quit smoking two weeks ago to focus on cigars, and I'm an impulse shopper. I'll just say that I had 20 of those RP boxes about 2 days after acquiring my humidor. And I still wish to buy more, did I catch the disease?

EDIT: Smoking cigarettes that is...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like your off to a great start brother!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> It seems like a dangerous slope, but I quit smoking two weeks ago to focus on cigars, and I'm an impulse shopper. I'll just say that I had 20 of those RP boxes about 2 days after acquiring my humidor. And I still wish to buy more, did I catch the disease?
> 
> EDIT: Smoking cigarettes that is...


Yeah you got it. Those are some pretty nice sticks. If I can give you one piece of advice, don't jump in too hard at the beginning your tastes may change and you may not exactly love the stuff you did at the beginning. Me personally I wouldn't buy anymore of the Edge's since you have a good stash already, I would try something else...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

REALLY nice start Benjamin! Love your choices so far...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Yeah you got it. Those are some pretty nice sticks. If I can give you one piece of advice, don't jump in too hard at the beginning your tastes may change and you may not exactly love the stuff you did at the beginning. Me personally I wouldn't buy anymore of the Edge's since you have a good stash already, I would try something else...


Like I said, it was an impulse. I've always liked the Edges, and it was nice to have the option to make them my everyday smoke. I wont be buying any more RPs for awhile though... I've got my eye on a box of those SC fabulosos 

Edit: I meant buy more cigars, not more RPs, I'd be crazy to buy more after buying the equivalent of basically 4 boxes =/



Frodo said:


> REALLY nice start Benjamin! Love your choices so far...


Thanks! My local B&M recommended me the Cubao about a year ago, and after that they recommended the ladc and the sc lines. I've enjoyed the ride through and through.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the Cubao lines, great sticks at a great price. They seem to just get better with time too!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I love the Cubao lines, great sticks at a great price. They seem to just get better with time too!


I've been a fan since my first one... just wish they were easier to find in my area. I always make sure to pick a few up whenever I take the day off and go up to Milwaukee


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the Edge also and have had a Perdomo 10th Champagne and thought it was good as 
well. The La Gloria Serie R is a pretty decent smoke. I've not had the opportunity to try 
the others. Looks like you've got a nice collection. 

Just be careful, the slope gets pretty steep and slippery pretty quickly!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

vtxcigar said:


> I like the Edge also and have had a Perdomo 10th Champagne and thought it was good as
> well. The La Gloria Serie R is a pretty decent smoke. I've not had the opportunity to try
> the others. Looks like you've got a nice collection.
> 
> Just be careful, the slope gets pretty steep and slippery pretty quickly!


I had a Perdomo 10th Champagne torpedo last night, to my knowledge it was by far the most pleasant mild smoke I've had. I'm hoping the LGC N series is decent, the LGC I had (just a basic level) I thought was fairly awful.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I've really enjoyed them so far. I've had 3, and all three had perfect draws, good burns, and nice flavor. I might be just a victim of a good experience, but other people have said the same, and those are hard to beat for the price...


They sound good enough, I'm definitely going to have to track down a few of them!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

szyzk said:


> They sound good enough, I'm definitely going to have to track down a few of them!


I've been pleased. I wish I had an alternative to offer you other than buying some... but it's a little early for that


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ben, nice stash and lots of luck with the slope!!! it happens fast and furious!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> Ben, nice stash and lots of luck with the slope!!! it happens fast and furious!


I feel like Keanu Reeves in Speed, except these cigars don't suck. Cheesy, but I laughed


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

thank god you had sandra to look at in that flick!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Even that didn't save it for me. I'm a cynic on movies though so... you know.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I've been pleased. I wish I had an alternative to offer you other than buying some... but it's a little early for that


No problem! 

I like some of the Gran Habanos coming out of the same factory so it's not a big deal - I'll just wait until I have free shipping code so I can buy a whole box.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Those Blue Labels are pretty darn good young, one of my faves for a good inexpensive smoke. They seem to lose some of their charcter with time though.
Nice collection!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Barefoot said:


> Those Blue Labels are pretty darn good young, one of my faves for a good inexpensive smoke. They seem to lose some of their charcter with time though.
> Nice collection!


Thanks for the tip, I was thinking about saving them but I like the way they smoke right now, and I can't feel bad about the price point for those.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

There was a new addition to the man cave this morning. I need somewhere pretty to put all that ash!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Ur off to a good start my man!


----------

